# SoCal On Road Racing



## agibbs (Feb 19, 2011)

Can anyone out there tell me if there are any carpet or cement race tracks in Southern California? I have searched on my own but haven't been able to turn up much other than off-road dirt racing. Thanks

Andy
San Diego, CA


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Andy

TQ Raceway in Chino has Carpet OnRoad racing www.tqrcracing.com

The Freedom Park in Camarillo has asphalt, that's quite a ways from S.D. though.

Charlie Barnes does several Asphalt on-road events in Orange County


----------

